# What is your favourite Pokemon Generation?



## Deleted User (May 11, 2018)

I'm going with gen 4. I like the Pokemon mythology theme. Azelf, Lucario and Garchomp are super cool Pokemon. I will cry if Nintendo puts the gen 4 remakes on the 3DS, they deserve to be in HD on the Switch.

EDIT: Can a staff member please remove the capitalisation on the letter G in the thread title?


----------



## The Catboy (May 11, 2018)

Generation 3 holds a lot of love from me for a lot of reasons. A lot of the core features of the games were introduced in gen 3, a lot of my favorite characters and Pokemon were introduced, my favorite spin-off games were released/started in gen 3, I love the graphics of the games, and there's just so much that I can gush about over them.
Gen 5 is a very very close second (almost number 1 really) because it did everything right. It was a perfect balance of innovation, story, gameplay, characters, great spin offs and sequels, just solid games. The only reason I didn't put it at number 1 is because Pokemon Colosseum is a Gen 3 games and it's a fucking amazing series that needs more love.


----------



## migles (May 11, 2018)

i like the 4th one, you get the johto remakes as an extra, which inclues 2 regions!, and overall i feel that gen is the pinnacle of the pokemon games..
gen 4 for me was the most modern one that really appealed me, i also enjoyed gen 5 but heh.. the 3ds games i don't seem to enjoy anymore
love the gens before the 4th one, crystal was my first game, so i am not biased by nostalgia, because when i tried pokemon yellow later it was also great, and any gen up up to 4 "pleased me"


----------



## Chary (May 11, 2018)

Generation 3, hands down. It's got some of the best music of the series, it had Red/Blue remakes, and it introduced so many awesome changes to the games. (Battle Frontier, Berries, contests, etc).

Apart from that gen 4 is almost as good--Platinum was amazing and fixed basically all the problems from D/P, made the physical special split, had absolutely the best spinoffs, too. Also it remade what's considered the best games in the series, in HG/SS. The engine is just sooooo slow though.


----------



## Flame (May 11, 2018)

Gotta love them all.

i love all the gen's i can't pick one over another.


----------



## x65943 (May 11, 2018)

Gen 2 by far.

They took everything from gen 1 and improved on it. They added two new types, and split special. (Not to mention it included two regions, a feat never repeated)

The story is also the most dark/adult, and I love the OST.

This game is the culmination of everything that was and is Pokemon. Originally this was to be the last Pokemon gen, but like so many other things - it was too popular for its own good and led to the perpetual Pokemon saga.

I love the games that came after 2, but they always felt like they missed the mark. Nothing has ever lived up to the legacy of gold and silver.


----------



## Deleted User (May 12, 2018)

Gen 3.  Water, trumpets, cool Pokemon, an interestingly-designed region, and the introduction of the Battle Frontier are all reasons for me to favor this generation over the rest, not to mention the fact that the Nuzlocke challenge was basically first done on _Ruby_.


----------



## Brigand (May 12, 2018)

x65943 said:


> The story is also the most dark/adult, and I love the OST.



I also love gen 2, but it isn't quite my favourite. You're 100% right about the OST too, it was amazing. You think that gen 2's story was the darkest/most adult though? Even over gen 4?


----------



## VinsCool (May 12, 2018)

Generation 2.

Very cool mons, music is great, 2 regions (and 16 badges! Although Kanto was reduced probably due to hardware limitation), Which made the game relatively long to finish.
As @x65943 pointed out, it took everything from Gen 1 (same engine after all) and made it a lot better.
The story was pretty good as well, lots of post game stuff, hours of gameplay, which is impressive for the platform.

Gen 4 remake of the games made it a lot better as well, and I find it a bit disappointing they didn't implement the out of pokéball mechanics in later games.


----------



## astrangeone (May 12, 2018)

I would say generation 2 for introducing the Pokemon sex split, breeding (although the older mechanics were like..."What?"), the new eevee-lutions (of which I still have a big mushy soft spot for Umbreon), the two regions (going "home" to Kanto was amazing and the high level trainers there were awesome) and just being a step up for Pokemon.


----------



## SG854 (May 12, 2018)

Gen 2 is my favorite. 

I don’t like how the remakes of gen 2 run so slow. Originals where much faster paced.


----------



## Temperal (May 13, 2018)

OG Yellow. My first intro to Pokemon. Still have my save data. Bought the back up device just for it. I've played bits and pieces of all the other generations. Currently doing Sun

Sent from my SM-A520W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephano (May 13, 2018)

Hoen for the Win! Ruby was the first Pokémon game I played so it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Sakitoshi (May 13, 2018)

Gen 5 was the peak of the series and fixed quite a lot of issues that gen 4 had (I hated how slow battle animatios were there).
Gen 6 wasn't bad, but kinda average and 7 is pretty and all but really boring.


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2019)

Chary said:


> Apart from that gen 4 is almost as good--Platinum was amazing and fixed basically all the problems from D/P, made the physical special split, had absolutely the best spinoffs, too. Also it remade what's considered the best games in the series, in HG/SS. The engine is just sooooo slow though.


There is a solution for this. You can remove the framecap which makes the games run faster, but the audio still plays at the same speed. I just gave it a shot and it works great on a real DSi.



This video may get DMCA'd in the future because Nintendo doesn't like hacking videos on YouTube so I'll quote the video description to preserve the information.



> Here's something interesting! Make sure to watch in 60 FPS for a better look. Note that the video only shows Platinum, but it will work with the other games in the same generation as well if the right value is changed.
> 
> Using a hex editor on a US ROM of the Generation IV Pokémon games, you are able to remove the frame rate lock that keeps the games running at 30 FPS. Since many consider these games to move at a very sluggish pace compared to other games, it may be interesting to you to try these out. The hacks work on real hardware if flash carts are used.
> 
> ...


----------



## rustinrj (May 17, 2019)

Gen 3. I really like the gameplay.


----------



## Deleted User (May 21, 2019)

Gen 4. Has the best mythical pokemon


----------



## Superbronx (May 22, 2019)

Gen 1 is my favorite. I could still go back and play it today. The concept was so new and so fresh. Sure the graphics were bad but the overall idea of catching and raising them was ground breaking. Plus who can forget Missingno?


----------



## KingVamp (May 22, 2019)

Pokemon Emerald 

Not only did I have fun with this game, but for a reason that don't remember, I got free Pokemon stuff from it too.


----------



## MurraySkull (May 22, 2019)

Gen. 3, on account of Colosseum and XD.


----------



## Deleted User (May 22, 2019)

Superbronx said:


> Gen 1 is my favorite. I could still go back and play it today. The concept was so new and so fresh. Sure the graphics were bad but the overall idea of catching and raising them was ground breaking. Plus who can forget Missingno?


And they are the most sold Pokémon games ever


----------



## VresiBerba (May 22, 2019)

I have actually never played a single Pokemon game. Where to start, I don't feel like doing GameBoy original to be honest.


----------



## Flame (May 22, 2019)

VresiBerba said:


> I have actually never played a single Pokemon game. Where to start, I don't feel like doing GameBoy original to be honest.



What i would recommend is, i would start with fire red on GBA and work your way up, next being Gen 2 remakes on the DS. then gen 3 remakes on the 3DS, and so on.


----------



## Spadezilla (May 25, 2019)

there is only one generation the original 151 anyone who says otherwise is a liar


----------



## KingVamp (May 27, 2019)

Don't get me wrong, I like all the Pokemon games I've played.  Haven't gotten to black and white. Not planning to pick up Let's Go.

Despite what some people say, I really like X and Y too.


----------



## Sethtimus Prime (May 28, 2019)

X and Y were amazing.


----------



## pasc (May 28, 2019)

2nd by a long shot. Also: Porygon2


----------



## MirabelleKaida (Jun 21, 2019)

5th gen. I know that generation gets a lot of criticism, but it does hold a special place in my heart. The designs are adorable (That and Black was my first game)


----------

